# Wolphangus Musculus



## amishrockstar (Nov 28, 2009)

So, I was reading through Calvin's commentary --the author's preface to the Psalms (pg. xxxv)-- and I noticed that he mentions a guy by the name of Wolphangus Musculus. Has anyone heard of him? I tried to google the name, but only got references to Calvin's commentaries. 
Thanks,
Matthew


----------



## Prufrock (Nov 28, 2009)

Matthew, Musculus was a very influential and important Reformed theologian in the mid-16th century: his commentaries were published extensively, and his _loci communes_ was also quite influential. He was much more scholastically minded than Calvin, and was able to help the early codifications of Reformed theology employ Aristotelian logic to the interpretation of scripture.

I have not read enough of his exegetical work to give any super-insightful commentary, other than to say that when compared and contrasted with the exegetical works of other Reformed theologians of the period, they are able to give a good glimpse into the way in which early Reformed teachers were trying to get a handle on theological and exegetical method. His _Loci_ (a pretty massive work!) are one of the finest dogmatic projects of their day and continually provide a source of fine insight.

If you would like to read a good analysis of Musculus' role and importance as an exegete, I would recommend Craig Farmer's work on Musculus' commentary on John.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Nov 28, 2009)

Prufrock said:


> Matthew, Musculus was a very influential and important Reformed theologian in the mid-16th century: his commentaries were published extensively, and his _loci communes_ was also quite influential. He was much more scholastically minded than Calvin, and was able to help the early codifications of Reformed theology employ Aristotelian logic to the interpretation of scripture.



 Now where did you find that out? Or did you just know that off hand?


----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 28, 2009)

Paul knows almost everything off hand. But he won't tell you that unless he comes to your house for dinner. And even then he won't tell you except by accident, by being so terribly well informed.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Nov 28, 2009)

a mere housewife said:


> Paul knows almost everything off hand. But he won't tell you that unless he comes to your house for dinner. And even then he won't tell you except by accident, by being so terribly well informed.



LOL how modest of him.


----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 28, 2009)

Incidentally, Paul had a post outlining some of Musculus' work here:
Musculus and the Eight Degrees of Divine Knowledge The Heinrich Bullinger Page


----------



## Guido's Brother (Nov 28, 2009)

And if anyone wants to read the Wolfman (as his friends knew him), the Post-Reformation Digital Library has the goods here.


----------



## Andres (Nov 28, 2009)

well I had never heard of the guy until now, but maybe I can convince my wife to name one of our sons after him. Wolphangus Musculus Silva has a nice ring to it, right?


----------



## amishrockstar (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey, "thanks" (everyone) for the great answers. 
Now I have a lot more to read on the guy. 
I wonder why his name isn't _google-a-ble_. 
(only Calvin's commentaries come up)

Thanks again, 
Matthew


----------

